# Front Doorstep Stainless Steel cover



## darrenkarp (2 Dec 2004)

Hi,

Not certain if this is quite the correct forum to post this question but our new front door hardwood frame needs to be protected against pesky children (and adults!). Can anyone advise where I could buy some form of stainless still sheet which can be used as both a protector for the sill itself and a boot scrape? It would be preferable if this sheet was of standard size and bent to cover the lip of the sill already, but if not then no problem.

Regards
Darren


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Dec 2004)

Hi Darren

I would try here: -

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=lang_en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&group=uk.d-i-y

Cheers
Neil


----------



## darrenkarp (2 Dec 2004)

Hi Neil,

I followed you link but couldn't see anything that matched my requirements. Are you sure you replied to the right post?

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Noel (2 Dec 2004)

Darren,

Think Neil was suggesting that you post your question at uk.diy. But give it a little time here and I'm sure somebody can help.

Noel


----------



## frank (3 Dec 2004)

darren try a builders merchant if they havent got one they might know a man that has . ask for door sills 

frank


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 Dec 2004)

Hi Darren

Sorry for not making myself clear.

Noel was right, in that I was suggesting that you might get a quicker result by posting your question on the diy forum.

I have found it to be excellent.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Alf (4 Dec 2004)

Metal fabricators; at least I think that's what they're called.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dec 2004)

Probably not relevant but I'll suggest it anyway.

Land Rover vehicles have a type of stainless steel plate that is put on the tread sills of the vehicles. I honestly don't know what it is called, it has a diagonal pattern on it and could possibly be suitable. I guess Land Rover accessories places might stock it.

Andrew


----------



## jasonB (4 Dec 2004)

Its called checker plate and the ones on landrovers are alloy.

Any metal fabricator with a break press should be able to bend up a bit of stainless sheet to whatever profile you require. I have seen ribbed aluminium door step covers in several ironmongers.

Jason


----------

